# روابط جديدة فورشير لشرح فيديو لتحليل جمالون ببرنامج sap2000 للمهندس مصطفى البارودى



## سنا الإسلام (6 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
تم اعادة رفع شرح الفيديو بناءا على طلب بعض الأخوة بالملتقى وذلك نظرا لتلف رابط الرابيدشير الأصلى لشرح الفيديو و الموجود بالملتقى ​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/109967617/e06cb501/truss1part1.html​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/110096242/aea9f926/truss1part2.html​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/110118351/348a1cbd/truss1part3.html​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/110137466/a62f8f6e/truss1part4.html​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/110147765/8f40bc9d/truss1part5.html​


----------



## إسلام علي (6 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراُ ,,, مع الشكر


----------



## anass81 (6 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم

جزاكِ الله خيراً مهندسة أميرة وجعل هذا المجهود في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (6 يونيو 2009)

bishr قال:


> جزاك الله خيراُ ,,, مع الشكر


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب وبارك الله فيك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (6 يونيو 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> جزاكِ الله خيراً مهندسة أميرة وجعل هذا المجهود في ميزان حسناتك


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب وبارك الله فيك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## eng abdallah (6 يونيو 2009)

جزاكِ الله خيرا م اميرة


----------



## tygo_m2 (6 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك استاذتنا واختنا اميرةة 

وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك وفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه

جزاك جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## سنا الإسلام (6 يونيو 2009)

eng abdallah قال:


> جزاكِ الله خيرا م اميرة


 


tygo_m2 قال:


> بارك الله فيك استاذتنا واختنا اميرةة
> 
> وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك وفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه
> 
> جزاك جزاك الله خير الجزاء


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب وبارك الله فيك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (6 يونيو 2009)

مشكوره مهندسه اميره علي مجهودك


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (6 يونيو 2009)

جزاكِ الله خير أخت اميرة 
ووفقنا ووفقك الله لكل خير 
و الشكر أيضا للزملاء المشاركين أعلاه جزاهم الله خير أيضاً


----------



## سنا الإسلام (6 يونيو 2009)

أحمد عصام الدين قال:


> مشكوره مهندسه اميره علي مجهودك


 


abo alafkar قال:


> جزاكِ الله خير أخت اميرة
> ووفقنا ووفقك الله لكل خير
> و الشكر أيضا للزملاء المشاركين أعلاه جزاهم الله خير أيضاً


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب وبارك الله فيكم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## حمزهههههه (7 يونيو 2009)

شكرا علي الروابط بجد جامده موووت


----------



## hassanaki (7 يونيو 2009)

*ممكن ترفقه مرة اخري لا الرابط لا يعمل 
مع الشكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر ررررررررررر*​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (7 يونيو 2009)

hassanaki قال:


> *ممكن ترفقه مرة اخري لا الرابط لا يعمل *
> 
> 
> *مع الشكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر ررررررررررر*​


 
هذه روابط جديدة وهى تعمل
اعد المحاولة مرة اخرى
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (7 يونيو 2009)

حمزهههههه قال:


> شكرا علي الروابط بجد جامده موووت


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## محمد 977 (7 يونيو 2009)

*ألف ألف ألف شكر من صميم القلب لكل المجهودات و التميز و الإبداع*

ألف ألف ألف شكر من صميم القلب لكل المجهودات و التميز و الإبداع 
و لعلك تضيف حلقات شرح تصميم الخزان
ألف ألف ألف شكر من صميم القلب لكل المجهودات و التميز و الإبداع


----------



## سنا الإسلام (7 يونيو 2009)

محمد 977 قال:


> ألف ألف ألف شكر من صميم القلب لكل المجهودات و التميز و الإبداع
> و لعلك تضيف حلقات شرح تصميم الخزان
> ألف ألف ألف شكر من صميم القلب لكل المجهودات و التميز و الإبداع


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب وبارك الله فيك​ 
اما بالنسبة لحلقات الخزانات
1- شرح تحليل خزان ارضى ببرنامج الساب للمهندس مصطفى البارودى وهو بهذه المشاركة​ 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t129390.html​ 
2- شرح تحليل خزان اسطوانى مخروطى علوى ببرنامج الساب للمهندس محمد فتحى 

ستجدها موجودة باحد مواضيع هذه المشاركة​ 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t133773.html​ 
او​ 
ستجدها موجودة باحد مواضيع هذه المشاركة أيضا​ 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t125414.html​ 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## على شحاته محمود (8 يونيو 2009)

شكرا وبارك الله فيكى أيتها الأخت الفاضله وجل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (8 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على كل ماتقدمينه في هذا المنتدى وبارك الله فيك يا اميرةة وجزاك الله خير جزاء تحياتي


----------



## سنا الإسلام (8 يونيو 2009)

على شحاته محمود قال:


> شكرا وبارك الله فيكى أيتها الأخت الفاضله وجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك


 


فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على كل ماتقدمينه في هذا المنتدى وبارك الله فيك يا اميرةة وجزاك الله خير جزاء تحياتي


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (13 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم بعد مانزلت الملفات الخمسة اولت فك الضغط ظهرت رسالة بعدم وجود ملفات


----------



## سنا الإسلام (13 يونيو 2009)

المهندس عمر المصري قال:


> السلام عليكم بعد مانزلت الملفات الخمسة اولت فك الضغط ظهرت رسالة بعدم وجود ملفات


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ممكن تكتب الرسالة التى ظهرت بالضبط


----------



## هاله النجار (29 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرررر


----------



## م.عبد (29 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وعيد سعيد


----------



## القصاري (16 فبراير 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## eng_mona28 (17 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندسه--- مدنيه (13 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## m m a (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*مثبــت:*استطلاع: فيديو تصميم بإستخدام الساب والايتابس وال csi col والاكسيل لمنشأ يتكون من 11 طابق اعداد م أحمد داود ‏(




1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)

*شرح فيديو متميز جدا لبرنامج ساب2000 للمهندس محمود زغلل وفيه جديد عما هو شائع لذلك أرجو التثبيت ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)

*
*حل سقف هوردى باستخدم برنامج sap2000 v12 للمهندس مصطفى البارودى ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9)

**جميع اسطوانات فيديو تعليم ساب وغيره للمهندس ايمن الزهيري ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6)

**



SAP tutorial with Video Training





 دروس تعليم sap 2000 ل د/ عاطف العراقي​
**متجدد/أمثلة فيديو للمقارنة بين كل البرامج الانشائية (sap-robot-etab-safe-tekla-staad) ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)

**دروس تعليم ساب Sap2000 للدكتور عاطف عراقي ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8)

تحليل خزان أرضي ببرنامج الساب (بالتفصيل)+ بطريقة يدوية ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6)​
**شرح فيديو باللغة الانجليزية لتعلم التحليل الديناميكى باستخدام sap2000 ‏(



1 2)

**متجدد : شرح فيديو لتصميم سقف من الاتوكاد الي الساب للمهندس ايهاب سعيد سرور ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7)

**دروس فيديو تعليم لبرنامج sap2000 للدكتور المهندس عاطف العراقي بروابط مباشرة للتحميل

**اعادة رفع 3 أسطوانات تعليمية لبرنامج ساب 2000 على روابط جديدة فورشير ‏(



1 2)

أسطوانتين لدورة إعداد مهندس مدنى للمهندس أيمن الزهيرى - بروابط ميديافير ‏(



1 2 3 4 5)​
**أسطوانتين لدورة إعداد مهندس مدنى للمهندس أيمن الزهيرى - بروابط ميجا أبلود ‏(



1 2) 

**دروس تعليميةSAP & Etabs& SAFE &CSiCOL ‏(



1 2)

free video tutorials of sap2000,Etabs,safe,Autocad,Revit ‏(



1 2) 

**الدروس SAP2000 جسر فيديو-SAP2000 Bridge Video Tutorials

**



 SAP2000 Video Tutorials Structural Analysis Program

**



 كل ماتريده لتعلم ساب 2000 هنا وبالعربي كمان !!!! ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)





جميع محاضرات الدكتور الكبير عاطف العراقى sap & dynamic & access​
*​
*تعليم sap 2000 فيديو عربى*​
*تعليم تصميم elevated tank و flat slabو السلم stair للمهندس محمود زغلل ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)

**روابط جديدة لشرح فيديو: لتحليل خزان عالي أسطواني مخروطي باستخدام برنامج الساب ‏(



1 2) 

**روابط جديدة فورشير لشرح فيديو لتحليل جمالون ببرنامج sap2000 للمهندس مصطفى البارودى ‏(



1 2 3) 

**بعد الأنتظار شرح أحدث برامج التصميم بالصوت والصورة (sap -CAD2009-etab-excel-safe-.)- ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7)*​*
Sap2000 الفيديو التعليمية التحليل الهيكلي برنامج ساب ‏(



1 2) 

تعليم الساب 2000 صوت وصوره ‏(



1 2)​
شرح ساب 2000 للدكتور عاطف عراقى ‏(



1 2)

بالفيديو شرح طريقة التصدير من الأتوكاد الى برنامج الساب





 بالفيديو شرح طريقة التصدير من الأتوكاد الى برنامج الساب ‏(



1 2 3)​
دورة بالفيديو في sap2000

محاضرة صوت وصورة لتعلم sap 2000 

تعليم ساب 2000 للدكتور عاطف العراقي

شرح فيديو ساب - م/ ايمن الزهيرى - شرح عام - 1​شرح فيديو ساب - م/ ايمن الزهيرى - شرح عام - 2

دروس مرئية تعليمية لكل من sap & etabs & safe &csicol باللغة الإنجليزية​
​



 تعليم Sap 2000 فيديو للدكتور عاطف العراقي ‏(



1 2)

​شرح بالفيديو للبرامج ETABS, SAFE, SAP , CSi COL 

موقع يحتوى على شرح ساب + بريمافيرا +كتب + مشاريع عالمية ‏(



1 2)

جديد@@روابط مباشرة لتعليم ساب [email protected]@دكتور عاطف العراقي ‏(



1 2 3) 

دروس تعليم ساب Sap2000 النسخة 8.1

شرحها بالفديو Sap,Safe,Etabs and Csicol





 فيديو يوضح برمجة sap2000 بالvba

جميع محاضرات الدكتور الكبير عاطف العراقى sap & dynamic & access




​​
3D modeling using Sap 2000

فيديو:تأثير الJoint Constraints في ال3dModeling في SAP2000 مع تصحيح المفاهيم الخاطئة​*​*

دروس مرئية تعليمية لكل من sap & etabs & safe &csicol باللغة الإنجليزية​

شرحها بالفديو Sap,Safe,Etabs and Csicol​
اسطوانات اعداد مهندس مدني ‏(



1 2 3 4 5)

شرح بالفيديو للبرامج ETABS, SAFE, SAP , CSi COL *


----------



## م/محمد عبدالرحمن (25 أكتوبر 2010)

اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يجزيكم خير الحزاء


----------



## بسام محمد منصور (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا و بارك الله فيك*


----------



## م-خالد (28 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سكاماكا (9 يناير 2011)

الملفات مش راضية تفتح معايه


----------



## magdyamdb (22 سبتمبر 2011)

مثال كامل حول تصميم خزان مياه أرضي

not existing as link is not correct, plz reupload again


----------



## سنا الإسلام (22 سبتمبر 2011)

سكاماكا قال:


> الملفات مش راضية تفتح معايه





magdyamdb قال:


> مثال كامل حول تصميم خزان مياه أرضي
> 
> not existing as link is not correct, plz reupload again



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تم تجربة الروابط وهى تعمل بشكل جيد


----------



## karoma2007 (22 سبتمبر 2011)

*مشكووووووووووووووورين*

جزاااااااااااااااااكم الله خيرا


----------



## mustafa20099 (11 فبراير 2012)

جزاكِ الله خير


----------



## eng/m.sh (12 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته يسلم ايدك يا هندسه على هذا الموضوع الرائع بس فى مشكله حصلت معايا ان الملف الاخير ( الخامس ) الرابط مش شغال ارجو من حضرتك اعاده رفعه مره اخرى وشكرا


----------



## حمدي شققي (25 يناير 2013)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> تم اعادة رفع شرح الفيديو بناءا على طلب بعض الأخوة بالملتقى وذلك نظرا لتلف رابط الرابيدشير الأصلى لشرح الفيديو و الموجود بالملتقى
> 
> ...



الرجاء من الأخوة المهندسين اذا بالامكان رفع الأكسل شيت التي كان يستخدمها م مصطفى في تصميم جدران الخزان


----------



## انور الاستشاري (25 يناير 2013)

مشكور وفقك الله تعالى :: و نطمع بالمزيد من شرح البرامج الهندسيه


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (21 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على توفير روابط جديدة بدل القديمة وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## عبدالله قواريق (14 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا .. اخ سنا الاسلام

ابن آدم طماع..اذا ممكن شرح للجمالون مكتوب


----------



## mohamed abdelatey (16 أغسطس 2013)

لو سمحت الرابط الثالث ال download فيه بايظ


----------



## m m a (28 أكتوبر 2013)

Thank you so much


----------

